# Another Banded Duck!!!!!!



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Went out to Farmington this morning and shot this banded Scaup one week after I shot my first banded duck. Unreal! The band is very worn and I can only read half the numbers. I called on it and they said to mail it in and they would try and acid etch the numbers out.

Rob, if you read this, PM me the name and number of the guy we talked about this morning. Thanks.

Nick


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy shizz man. Drop whatever your doing and head for Vegas. That's some crazy good luck. 
Have you found out where your first duck was banded yet?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrat's!!!


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Holy shizz man. Drop whatever your doing and head for Vegas. That's some crazy good luck.
> Have you found out where your first duck was banded yet?


Yes I posted it in that thread. That redhead was banded in Millard county Utah on feb 9 2012 as an adult bird. I really hope i can get the numbers off this one because it looks really old. If anyone knows someone local that could acid etch this thing I would appreciate a heads up. If not I will ship it off and see what happens.

Nick


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

Note to Self. Get out to Farmington Bay and Shoot some Divers. Nice Shoot and Congrats on the Band.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations! 2 banded divers is beyond cool.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

I acid etched one a few years ago. Couldn't read any of the numbers, got all of them and reported the band. Send me a pm if you haven't sent yours off yet.

Brett


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

brettb said:


> I acid etched one a few years ago. Couldn't read any of the numbers, got all of them and reported the band. Send me a pm if you haven't sent yours off yet.
> 
> Brett


PM sent, Thank you.

Nick


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I guess that's an acceptable diver !! nice job on the bands!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Another Banded Duck!!!!!! UPDATE!!*

UPDATE

So I tried to etch the band myself but it just didn't work out, so I sent it in. I have to say BBL did a great job, they emailed me and even called me a few times. Anybody who has concerns about sending in a worn band shouldn't, they really did a great job and didn't take all that long and you dont have to flatten your band.

Well I was surprised it was only banded 4 years ago in '08 but very cool that it was banded in Alaska.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Another Banded Duck!!!!!! UPDATE!!*



nk1nk said:


> UPDATE
> 
> So I tried to etch the band myself but it just didn't work out, so I sent it in. I have to say BBL did a great job, they emailed me and even called me a few times. Anybody who has concerns about sending in a worn band shouldn't, they really did a great job and didn't take all that long and you dont have to flatten your band.
> 
> Well I was surprised it was only banded 4 years ago in '08 but very cool that it was banded in Alaska.


Very cool 8)


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

That is very cool that it is banded in Alaska. All of my bands geese, and duck have always been banded in Utah.


----------

